# Anoxic Encephalitis



## kristie_jojo@yahoo.com (Feb 24, 2010)

Patient is diagnosed with anoxic encephalitis.  Would 323.81 other causes of encephalitis and encephalomyelitis be the correct code? Another code I was unsure about is 348.1 anoxic brain damage.   

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## cfullum (Feb 25, 2010)

348.1 would be the correct code to use


----------

